# Hard lump on ewes udder



## Daisy1702 (Sep 2, 2022)

Help, my ewe has a hard lump abiut the size of a big manderine on her udder.

Still feeding lambs so maybe not mastitis.

Any ideas


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 2, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Help, my ewe has a hard lump abiut the size of a big manderine on her udder.
> 
> Still feeding lambs so maybe not mastitis.
> 
> Any ideasView attachment 93339


Is it warm?  Does it hurt her if you touch the lump?

@Baymule @farmerjan @Mini Horses 

I have never had a lump like that.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Sep 2, 2022)

Its not overaly warm but it does hurt hur when its touched


Alaskan said:


> Is it warm?  Does it hurt her if you touch the lump?
> 
> @Baymule @farmerjan @Mini Horses
> 
> I have never had a lump like that.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 2, 2022)

Does she have mastitis in that side?  If not, then it is possible it is just an infection that has become a pocket that should open up and burst sometime.  Could have been something poked her and caused a little sore that just got infected and sealed over... Sounds like an infection to me if it is sore to the touch.  
As long as she does not have mastitis in that teat, and she is letting the lambs nurse, let it alone.  It will either burst and drain, or go away over time.  No hot feel then it is not life threatening.... udder does not show any tell tale signs of a major problem...She could have gotten butted too hard and it is like a "blood blister" under the skin too.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Sep 2, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Does she have mastitis in that side?  If not, then it is possible it is just an infection that has become a pocket that should open up and burst sometime.  Could have been something poked her and caused a little sore that just got infected and sealed over... Sounds like an infection to me if it is sore to the touch.
> As long as she does not have mastitis in that teat, and she is letting the lambs nurse, let it alone.  It will either burst and drain, or go away over time.  No hot feel then it is not life threatening.... udder does not show any tell tale signs of a major problem...She could have gotten butted too hard and it is like a "blood blister" under the skin too.


Not mastitis
Im worried it being cancer and it feels to be going quite deep


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 3, 2022)

This is probably an abscess.  Most likely NOT CL, or cancer.  Probably an infection, the most common type is Actinobacillus.  Watch the abscess and it will eventually get a bare spot on it.  Check that area and when the bare area is quite soft the abscess will be "ripe" for draining.  You can give her injectible antibiotics for the infection.  If the abscess drains, make sure that you wear gloves when dealing with it.  Use a syringe (NO needle) and flush it out once the pus has drained.  You might have to manipulate it to get all the pus out.  Then flush it with iodine or antiseptic.  Some people put injectable Penicillin in the empty abscess after it has been emptied.  

When you drain the abscess, I suggest you take a sample to the vet and ask to have it cultured and identified.  Knowing the specific infectious agent you can get the appropriate antibiotic from your vet.  Watch the ewe the next time she freshens since the abscess might come back.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 3, 2022)

Thank you @Ridgetop ... I could not for the life of me remember the word abscess... which is what I was trying to think of... to explain the infection...


----------



## Daisy1702 (Sep 3, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Thank you @Ridgetop ... I could not for the life of me remember the word abscess... which is what I was trying to think of... to explain the infection...


Im gonna hopefully get a vet out just to garentee what it is


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Im gonna hopefully get a vet out just to garentee what it is


If you have never drained an abscess before, that is probably the best thing you can do, especially in such a tender area. Watch closely and see what the vet does, then you will know for next time. 

Can you load her up and take her in? It would save you a farm call.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Sep 5, 2022)

Verdict from vet. Most likely a cyst. If it gets bigger or when i wean the lambs it doesnt go away then it'll have to be removed


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 6, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Verdict from vet. Most likely a cyst. If it gets bigger or when i wean the lambs it doesnt go away then it'll have to be removed


Thanks for the update


Nice it isn't messing with the lambs nursing.


----------

